# Baby beast rba



## douglaswhite180 (2/8/17)

So I just got a rba coil for my big baby beast (stock coils are just so expensive....) so I am using the preinstalled 0.3ohm clapton coil that comes with the rba section and there is just no flavour at all, clouds are insane but they are tasteless clouds of vapour. I first though I was wicking it wrong but no matter how I wick it there is just no flavour, it wicks beautifully and I can chain vape away. 
Any advice?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PAM (2/8/17)

Hi buddy do you make spaced or tight coils? I found on mine that the spaced coils gives me better flavor. Maby its just all in my head dont know. but since i started slightly spacing the turns on the coil this little rebuild just works better for me..thats my 2 cents..there might be someone with much more experience and insight than me. I am a flavor chaser myself and will also follow this tread to learn some new tricks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (2/8/17)

Are your ohms stable? If you need to, screw and unscrew the tank a few times and check.. You are getting clouds so it is working but I'm just curious because the pre-installed coils are very big and can very easily touch the cap and also the pin 510 pins needs to be pushed right in.. My pre-installed coils on 2 rba's were impossible to use as they were too large..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PAM (2/8/17)

M5000 now you mention it. I had the same problem with the pre installed coils. I had to take them out and replace with others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## douglaswhite180 (2/8/17)

M5000 said:


> Are your ohms stable? If you need to, screw and unscrew the tank a few times and check.. You are getting clouds so it is working but I'm just curious because the pre-installed coils are very big and can very easily touch the cap and also the pin 510 pins needs to be pushed right in.. My pre-installed coils on 2 rba's were impossible to use as they were too large..


Unfortunately I can't check the ohms I'm running the rba off the stick v8.
And yes you are right these coils are huge and touch the top cap at times.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## douglaswhite180 (2/8/17)

PAM said:


> Hi buddy do you make spaced or tight coils? I found on mine that the spaced coils gives me better flavor. Maby its just all in my head dont know. but since i started slightly spacing the turns on the coil this little rebuild just works better for me..thats my 2 cents..there might be someone with much more experience and insight than me. I am a flavor chaser myself and will also follow this tread to learn some new tricks


The preinstalled coils are spaced. Definitely want to get other build for this rba though, unfortunately I cannot read ohms on the stick v8 so I will have to buy pre-made coils. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PAM (2/8/17)

douglaswhite180 said:


> The preinstalled coils are spaced. Definitely want to get other build for this rba though, unfortunately I cannot read ohms on the stick v8 so I will have to buy pre-made coils. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


i just know somebody is going to crucify me for what i am saying now...If you use nichrome 80 wire at 26GA and make 6 wraps around a 2.5mm shaft it should give you 0.32 ohm on your mod. This is wat i am vaping on sitting typing this. Please i am not saying build coils without the propper ohm meters ect..ect... that setup works for me. So if you are going to buy some coils as a present for me i would like nichrome 80 26GA 6/ 2.5mm 6 wrap please..LOL...It depends on what ohm coils you prefere...thats your personal preference... But i would say because of the small deck look at something not more than 7 wraps...preferebly 2.5mm and then when you mount them space them as close to the air inlets as possible to avoid contact with the cap you screw on..............Hey wenna now try this first.....just push those pre installed coils down closer to the air inlets. It might be that they are too high and they touch the screw on cap....Maby that just solves the problem?...Please post here if it did...only thinking about that now...hopes this helps....and the gurus......please downt burn me at the stake....again i say its not wise to build coils without the propper goodies asosiated..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PAM (2/8/17)

PAM said:


> i just know somebody is going to crucify me for what i am saying now...If you use nichrome 80 wire at 26GA and make 6 wraps around a 2.5mm shaft it should give you 0.32 ohm on your mod. This is wat i am vaping on sitting typing this. Please i am not saying build coils without the propper ohm meters ect..ect... that setup works for me. So if you are going to buy some coils as a present for me i would like nichrome 80 26GA 6/ 2.5mm 6 wrap please..LOL...It depends on what ohm coils you prefere...thats your personal preference... But i would say because of the small deck look at something not more than 7 wraps...preferebly 2.5mm and then when you mount them space them as close to the air inlets as possible to avoid contact with the cap you screw on..............Hey wenna now try this first.....just push those pre installed coils down closer to the air inlets. It might be that they are too high and they touch the screw on cap....Maby that just solves the problem?...Please post here if it did...only thinking about that now...hopes this helps....and the gurus......please downt burn me at the stake....again i say its not wise to build coils without the propper goodies asosiated..


i really need to go to bed now........rerig.... i just reposted everything that was said by using other words....sorry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetalGearX (2/8/17)

4 Wraps on 3mm ID spaced coil works like a charm for me at 35 watts and .287 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (2/8/17)

douglaswhite180 said:


> The preinstalled coils are spaced. Definitely want to get other build for this rba though, unfortunately I cannot read ohms on the stick v8 so I will have to buy pre-made coils. Any suggestions?



Building with premade coils or your own coils would require an ohm meter of some sort.. You need the ohm meter to make sure that the coils are installed correctly and are giving the correct reading.. The TFV8 is known to have a 510 pin that needs some tinkering at times and without an ohm reading you won't know when this is the case.. This tank just happens to be a bit of an ohm jumper! A protected mod is useful and an experienced user installing a straight wire coil on the rare occasion might not be too risky, but seriously don't get into rebuilding without something to read ohms.. I had protection fail on a Therion so trust me if a DNA can fail so can the SMOK..

I think those coils may not work, touching the top cap is BAD. Reducing the size may bring the ohms too low I don't know your battery specs but you can try squeezing and lowering it but make sure the coils don't touch any metal whatsoever and they must fire simultaneously from the centre outwards.. That rba has weak screws so be gentle and don't over-tighten.. I had a loose 510 pin out of the box which caused jumping ohms so just check that the pin underneath is sitting firmly..

@PAM the admin are getting your coils ready

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## douglaswhite180 (3/8/17)

PAM said:


> i just know somebody is going to crucify me for what i am saying now...If you use nichrome 80 wire at 26GA and make 6 wraps around a 2.5mm shaft it should give you 0.32 ohm on your mod. This is wat i am vaping on sitting typing this. Please i am not saying build coils without the propper ohm meters ect..ect... that setup works for me. So if you are going to buy some coils as a present for me i would like nichrome 80 26GA 6/ 2.5mm 6 wrap please..LOL...It depends on what ohm coils you prefere...thats your personal preference... But i would say because of the small deck look at something not more than 7 wraps...preferebly 2.5mm and then when you mount them space them as close to the air inlets as possible to avoid contact with the cap you screw on..............Hey wenna now try this first.....just push those pre installed coils down closer to the air inlets. It might be that they are too high and they touch the screw on cap....Maby that just solves the problem?...Please post here if it did...only thinking about that now...hopes this helps....and the gurus......please downt burn me at the stake....again i say its not wise to build coils without the propper goodies asosiated..


Thanks for the advice it really helped, pushing the coils lower also helped with the flavour a lot. Still not the most intense flavour but it's there. Not the hot flavourful burst of vape I'm looking for though. I am really looking into getting a decent mod but cannot at the moment so I will just check ohms and that on a friends mod for now.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (3/8/17)

@douglaswhite180 are u located in dbn by any chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## douglaswhite180 (4/8/17)

M5000 said:


> @douglaswhite180 are u located in dbn by any chance?


Nope, I'm in kempton park.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthur (4/8/17)

douglaswhite180 said:


> Nope, I'm in kempton park.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I could maybe help you out. I am also in kempton and build my own coils for the V8 and Baby beast. I have no problems with flavour or clouds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## douglaswhite180 (4/8/17)

Arthur said:


> I could maybe help you out. I am also in kempton and build my own coils for the V8 and Baby beast. I have no problems with flavour or clouds.


Oh awesome. Round about which area of kempton? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthur (7/8/17)

douglaswhite180 said:


> Oh awesome. Round about which area of kempton?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I am in Birchleigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------

